# Honda Eu3000is



## Kenny Ynnek (Feb 20, 2020)

I have an older Honda EU3000is generator that is probably around 8-9 years old. I got it used so I have no idea about how it was maintained by the previous owner. I have owned it for 3 years now. Last year I noticed oil collecting on the exhaust grill while running, it doesn't smoke and runs good. This year the oil collecting on the exhaust grill has increased. Still runs good but I now have to add oil more frequently. I was thinking it is an internal seal of some sort that is going bad.

Any ideas/thoughts?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Kenny Ynnek said:


> I have an older Honda EU3000is generator that is probably around 8-9 years old. I got it used so I have no idea about how it was maintained by the previous owner. I have owned it for 3 years now. Last year I noticed oil collecting on the exhaust grill while running, it doesn't smoke and runs good. This year the oil collecting on the exhaust grill has increased. Still runs good but I now have to add oil more frequently. I was thinking it is an internal seal of some sort that is going bad.
> 
> Any ideas/thoughts?


yea check the crankcase vent valve.
it could be stuck or bad with age.
and do a leak down test on the cyl as well as compression test.

maybe a bore scope look at the piston top for trash build up.
if it is chunky trash stuff on top of the piston tear down the engine and do a super clean of the head and piston as well as the rings.
also look at replacing the bearings and seals on the crank.

do the flash test for hours on the gen set.
hard to tell on the real hours on a gen set that might have been used on a construction site.
or for super long term outages.
yea i have seen them with over 10k hours! that is like 600k miles on a car or truck.
time for a bit of TLC for sure.

*click here for the honda store for the shop service manuals*

*a service manual is a great idea so you will have the numbers for checking the engine specs super close.
they give the exact specs for run out in there.*


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

How often do you perform Oil change services. Also what grade of Oil are you using? I find that light Oil is used all too often. Either a 10w30 or 10w40 is my suggestion. Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

10w-30w is the best all around summer unless the temps are over 100 deg f then go to a 30wt.
and 5w-30w for cold winter.

and add zddp to the oil.
it helps the valves , cam etc.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

There is such a thing as "too much zinc" - Can you have too much Zinc? | Anglo American Oil Company










We run several outdoor engines, many with Honda, some Chonda, some mystery but likely also far east manufactured with this oil in high heat and high humidity and it has a balanced load of zinc additives


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

We haven’t heard from the OP yet but I’d like him to try 10w40 to see if the Oil consumption is reduced. I use synthetic AMSOIL Small Engine Oil myself. The 10w40 has1265 ppm P and 1378 ppm Z and can be used for 200 hours in a pinch. pm me for a link to get it shipped to your door for a reduced price... Dutchy


----------

